# FFL ?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Who on this forum has one that lives in the salt lake area?


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

UP


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

johnrr65 said:


> UP


Not sure what this means?


----------



## Wayno945 (May 1, 2017)

FFL?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wayno945 said:


> FFL?


Federal Firearms License


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

LOL (laughing out loud)


----------



## Wayno945 (May 1, 2017)

DallanC said:


> Federal Firearms License


I know what it is... his post is titled "FLL"


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It's called fat fingering it.

It wasn't that hard to figure out 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> It's called fat fingering it.
> 
> It wasn't that hard to figure out
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


It's also called dyslexia. Go ahead and make fun of the fat fingered handycapped guy. Looks like I might have someone that will transfer me a gun for $10. Anyone doing it for free?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Lol. This was a train wreck. 

Ridge, most places will charge a transfer fee unfortunately


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Lol. This was a train wreck.
> 
> Ridge, most places will charge a transfer fee unfortunately


 Thanks bax


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> It's also called dyslexia. Go ahead and make fun of the fat fingered handycapped guy. Looks like I might have someone that will transfer me a gun for $10. Anyone doing it for free?


Anyone know an electrician who works for free? Asking for a friend.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

middlefork said:


> Anyone know an electrician who works for free? Asking for a friend.


Depends on who the friend is.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

ridgetop said:


> It's also called dyslexia. Go ahead and make fun of the fat fingered handycapped guy. Looks like I might have someone that will transfer me a gun for $10. Anyone doing it for free?


Did you order up your 6.5 PRC yet ?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

7MM RELOADED said:


> Did you order up your 6.5 PRC yet ?


No. They are to hard to find in a left handed lightweight budget rifle right now. I'm going to go with a Ruger American 6.5 Creed for backpacking deer hunts for now. And I'll keep my 7mm for elk.


----------

